# Re: Northeast Ohio TRT Doc?



## Allhail Ragnar (Aug 15, 2019)

*Re: Northeast Ohio TRT Doc?*

Hi Guys - newb here. Any recommendations for a GP or NP in Northeast Ohio? (Not a Low T Clinic).

Much appreciated.


----------



## mazrim (Aug 17, 2019)

Look into making a drive over state lines to Tennessee and seeing Dr. Nichols of Tier1. He optimizes all hormones. Once you meet with him once, it can be done via telemedicine.


----------

